# Small farm names?



## smokinj (Jan 2, 2011)

Looking for input on a name for a small farm?


----------



## Dix (Jan 2, 2011)

Hole In The Wall-et.


----------



## Danno77 (Jan 2, 2011)

what kind of farm?


----------



## loon (Jan 2, 2011)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:
			
		

> Hole In The Wall-et.



aint that the truth  ;-P 

loon


----------



## BucksCoBernie (Jan 2, 2011)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:
			
		

> Hole In The Wall-et.



that sounds like a dive bar with a busy restroom


----------



## smokinj (Jan 3, 2011)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> what kind of farm?



About acre of sweet corn and 1/2 acre of mix veggies


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 3, 2011)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> Looking for input on a name for a small farm?




Smokin Ass Acres.

zap


----------



## CALJREICH (Jan 3, 2011)

truckpatch


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 3, 2011)

Green Acres


 :lol:


----------



## prairiefire (Jan 3, 2011)

Belly Acres


----------



## livefreeordie (Jan 3, 2011)

Here's my two cents, Natures best.


----------



## Danno77 (Jan 3, 2011)

Jay's Farms. Leave it all plural like that in case you ever expand. Insert last name instead of Jay. That's what A LOT of farmers do around here. Sometimes they'll give the land a different name, but the family name is the farm name. Generally with the LLC tacked on because they hire help and have big equipment...


----------



## Mcbride (Jan 3, 2011)

Tasty bites farm


----------



## semipro (Jan 3, 2011)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> Danno77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds like "succotash"


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jan 3, 2011)

Farmed and Hammered


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 3, 2011)

Farmville.


----------



## Jags (Jan 3, 2011)

Ubergarden.


----------



## Danno77 (Jan 3, 2011)

Semipro said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


first thing that came to my mind, too...


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jan 3, 2011)

Seriously- if you plan to sell produce then think about using either a name that relates to where you are- or your family name.  People relate to the local name or at least like to buy from the local dude.

So if you live in a town with a nickname (Brick Town Farms) , or near a geological feature of note (Toad Hill acres), then that may be the way to go.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 3, 2011)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> Semipro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats what I will be eating for the next ten years if it doesnt sell..lol j/k sweet corn sells very quick around here.


----------



## gzecc (Jan 4, 2011)

Sweet Earth Farm,


----------



## daveswoodhauler (Jan 4, 2011)

"880 acres"

They'll think you have 880 acres, but you will know the real meaning


----------



## btuser (Jan 4, 2011)

Call it 420 Acres.  Not sure if you'd attract the right customers, but people will show up with cash wanting to buy plants.


----------



## Dieselbreath (Jan 5, 2011)

Back Ache Acres


----------



## smokinj (Jan 5, 2011)

gzecc said:
			
		

> Sweet Earth Farm,



Finally a good one...


----------



## smokinj (Jan 5, 2011)

daveswoodhauler said:
			
		

> "880 acres"
> 
> They'll think you have 880 acres, but you will know the real meaning



I probably go with that but my Gf will be doing most of the work...She has manage restaurant's for 20 years and the hardest working person I have ever meet. I have had a few shot down a long those lines....lol


----------



## woodsman23 (Jan 5, 2011)

How about  A "maze"ing acres


----------



## semipro (Jan 6, 2011)

"Cornucopia" or "Corn-utopia" etc.


Kind of a combination of "corn" and "utopia", means food and abundance.


----------



## Thistle (Jan 6, 2011)

btuser said:
			
		

> Call it 420 Acres.  Not sure if you'd attract the right customers, but people will show up with cash wanting to buy plants.



 :lol: All the way from California even....

The Money Pit  (I think most all of us here can relate to that.... ;-) )


----------



## Singed Eyebrows (Jan 6, 2011)

Produce Paradise Farm, Randy


----------



## mkt1 (Jan 6, 2011)

We call our place Rose Arbor Ranch  (RAR)2nd R reversed

You could call it OLEO or Margarine ( you know, the cheaper spread)


----------



## smokinj (Jan 6, 2011)

Thistle said:
			
		

> btuser said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thats what I am affarid of.....lol But think starting all my own plants (still have the system from doing this years ago) 1/2 acer of sweet corn not looking at a big investment here, nor do I need a big return. Feeding the family only and not selling a thing still be fine.


----------



## muncybob (Jan 6, 2011)

Our place is Rolling Hills Farm...we don't really have mountains around here(although the locals think we do) but the rolling hills are endless. If we ever move we will probabaly come up with another name that's descriptive of the area.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 6, 2011)

muncybob said:
			
		

> Our place is Rolling Hills Farm...we don't really have mountains around here(although the locals think we do) but the rolling hills are endless. If we ever move we will probabaly come up with another name that's descriptive of the area.



flat corn field farms...lol


----------



## muncybob (Jan 6, 2011)

Flat Field Farms....not limited to corn this way?


----------



## smokinj (Jan 6, 2011)

muncybob said:
			
		

> Flat Field Farms....not limited to corn this way?



lol Not bad!


----------



## cottonwoodsteve (Feb 5, 2011)

Some names I have thought of for our mini farm. A whole 3 acres.

Maybe something African sounding like "Webotthe" as in Webotthe Farm :>)
Ours was a repossession, so maybe something of a southwest flavor, Repo Rancho.
Your cattle brand could be just the letter "E". Then it could be the Fun "E" Farm.


----------



## WhitePine (Feb 5, 2011)

I recommend "Red Flag Acres."

Put a sign up at the road. Put the following on the sign below the name:

Red Flag Flying Denotes The Range Is Hot
*DO NOT ENTER When Flag is Flying*

Then put up a red flag and leave it up.   :lol:


----------



## NH_Wood (Feb 5, 2011)

Hoosier Acres - come on, it's obvious! Cheers!


----------

